# Will it damage the paint?



## Nana'sBoy (Aug 29, 2008)

Can a 7hp pressure washer damage the paint on a car? Better safe than sorry!


----------



## Jeff (Sep 25, 2008)

It all depends on the nozzle you use and how close you are.  With the wrong nozzle and being real close it can damage the paint.  But you can do it safely.  Just like the quarter car wash down the street.


----------



## Bushytails (Sep 28, 2008)

Of course, the condition of the paint has a lot to do with it too...

--Bushytails


----------



## 4wheelsonline (Apr 17, 2009)

Jeff said:


> It all depends on the nozzle you use and how close you are.  With the wrong nozzle and being real close it can damage the paint.  But you can do it safely.  Just like the quarter car wash down the street.



I definitely agree. Depends on the usage of nozzle. Choose the right nozzle for your car.


----------



## Waterwelldude (Apr 19, 2009)

I have a friend who used his 3000psi to wash his car, He got a little too close, and it took off his pin striping.  I told him that might happen if he got too close. If you use a pressure washer, just don't get too close. Like someone already said its just like the car wash down the street, if your careful.


Travis


----------

